# 2. Soundkarte spielt, man hört aber nichts(?)



## Nexlamar (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe noch ein kleines Problemchen mit einer 2. Soundkarte - vielleicht hat jemand von Euch eine Idee. 

Eins vorweg: Die Kabel sind richtig angeschlossen und die Lautstärke ist aufgedreht 

Die eine (die funktionierende) ist die Onboard Soundkarte (Realtek).
Die zweite eine SB 5.1 digital, im nicht-digitalen Betrieb.

Ich kann beide als Wiedergabegeräte auswählen und beide spielen ab. Aber nur bei der Realtek höre ich was?
Alle Treiber sind installiert und ich hatte diese Soundkarte auf meinem alten System auch schon neben einer Realtek Onboard Soundkarte problemlos laufen ...

Was kann das sein?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Brave10191 (12. Januar 2006)

Das kann an vielen Dingen liegen:
1. Eventuell hast du Trotzdem noch irgendwas deaktiviert (Wave, Lautstärke, )
2. Hast du die zweite auch als Stimmen- und/oder Soundwidergabegerät gewählt. Versuch die auch mal als MIDI-Musikwidergabe einzustellen.
3. Eventuell gibt's auch ein Hardwareproblem(Doppelt belegte IRQ) mit der Karte. Kannst im Gerätemanager sehen.
4. Kann auch sein, dass das neue Mainboard mit zweien net klar kommt, vllt mal die onBoard im BIOS deaktivieren.

cu Brave


----------



## Nexlamar (12. Januar 2006)

Ok, die ersten drei Punkte werde ich nochmal überprüfen, den letzten habe ich schon versucht - dann spielt der SB zwar noch immer, aber ich höre trotzdem nichts.

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ist es denn nicht so, dass Man nur eine SC als Standartgerät auswählen kann?  :suspekt: 
Bei mir ist das auf jeden Fall so, aber wozu brauchst eigentlich 2 SoundCards?  :suspekt: 

Wenn das alles nicht funktioniern sollt etc. deaktivierst di Realtek im GeräteManager.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Nexlamar (12. Januar 2006)

Das ist korrekt - jedenfalls in den Windows Standardeinstellungen. Aber es ist möglich jeweils eine auszuwählen und diese dann die Soundausgabe (oder was auch immer) übernehmen zu lassen. Wenn ich die Realtek deaktiviere, höre ich gar nichts mehr, weil ja die SB zwar spielt aber nichts ausgibt.

Wozu ich zwei brauche? Du wolltest es wissen: Um eine Flugsimulation online zu betreiben kann man über ein Tool namens FSInn den Funkverkehr und die übrigen Sounds trennen. D.h. dieses Tool wählt dann automatisch die jeweilige Grafikkarte sodass ich den Funk nur über das Headset höre und auch nur darüber sende  

Das hat wie gesagt bei meiner alten Konfiguration (Mainboard und Prozessoren waren anders) prima funktioniert.

Grüße Nexlamar


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Hm.. Sind die Treiber neu, oder sind das die vom "alten" System?  :suspekt: 


MfG Alexander12


----------

